

Managed Hosting Service Recommendation for Windows environment - kennethh

We need managed hosting for SQL server, IIS and windows server. Currently I am doing this for my brother but I do not have the time to this forward. Any reccomendations?
======
nreece
OrcsWeb offers managed Windows hosting, and they are reliable:
[http://www.orcsweb.com](http://www.orcsweb.com)

~~~
kennethh
Looks good!

Do they the competence to mantain SQL server and help with deployment of code
developed by subcontractors. We need to keep the production environment
secured so we do not need subcontractors to do the work there. I have the
competence but I want to minimize my effort here.

~~~
nreece
I'd suggest you to ask them directly.

I used them sometime back for a client's app (.NET/MSSQL) and I was impressed
with their support and quality of service.

------
SEJeff
Have you looked at Azure? The cloud ran by Microsoft?

~~~
kennethh
I have looked at Azure but they do not provide fully managed although the
website way of doing it would be close. One still need to setup backups. I am
also a bit unsure about the performance for the web site feature?

